# What's wrong with my hatch?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Day 21 has arrived and now it's 8:38 pm and still 0 out of 21 eggs have hatched but I do have 12 pips. Maybe I put down the wrong day on the calendar? What could have happened? Humidity and temperature was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What can go wrong if eggs are not properly rotated on day 17?


Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I use to have what I called late bloomers. and they would come a day or 2 after the actual 21st day. It happens under the moms as well.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Welp. I'm not sure what happened but I ended up hatching 18 chicks today. Haha thanks for everyone's comments!


Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> Welp. I'm not sure what happened but I ended up hatching 18 chicks today. Haha thanks for everyone's comments!
> 
> Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


Late bloomers is all nothing major to worry about. Babies come out when they are ready.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Grats !! Are you going to wait until the other 3 hatch or at what point would you call it a day (so to speak) just interested for future reference.


Current flock: 46


----------

